# Win 1300 and Primos Jellyhead



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone shoot this combo? If so, how are the results and with what shot?

Each year I try to pattern my Win 1300 with a different choke, still searching, I guess, for the perfect match. Multiple shells and shot sizes with an Undertaker, not what I wanted. Same with a Browning Xfull turkey, better, but not perfect. Seems to be some excitement with the jellyhead, just wondering if anyone has opinions. Thanks.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I am having the same problem I have tried the Undertaker choke and am not happy with it. I anybody has any suggestion that would be great. But if nothing works out I have my trusty Remington 870 3" Magnum with the Primos choke, very awesome.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

My dad has a Win 1300 black shadow with a hastings choke and shoots 4x6 Duplex Remington shells..... awesome! He seen another guy's gun shoot with this same set up and ended up going with the same set up and it was perfect. This was about 10 years ago. I bought the 870 rem deer and turkey combo a couple years ago. I thought I would try the hastings choke as well and the 4x6 duplex shells worked just as well in my gun. I think the combination of the Hastings choke and the 4x6 shells must work well. At least well enough that I've gone 6 straight years of putting a gobbler's feathers on the wall. Give it a shot.... I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Last season I used a Winchester Black Shadow 1300 c/w 22" bbl and I had good results with the Undertaker (the one rated for Hevi Shot), and the Primos Tight Wad

I patterned several shells but I found that the best was the 3" Winchester Double X #5 - deadly combo in that gun! The worst shell, for that combo, seemed to be the 3" Hevi 13 #6

John


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

I also am not impressed with the Undertaker choke tube.
I bought a Primos TiteWad tube last year and it patterns great with Win Supreme XX #5's but out to 35yrds.

I'm looking to reach out to 40-45yrds so I gonna try the Jellyhead this year.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

ive had excellent results with the jellyhead and winchester supreme XX 5's


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

I hunt with a Winchester 1300, 28" barrell, Remington 3" Hevi #5's, and a Gobble Stopper. It works GREAT. Very nice patterns.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks to all who have given direction. I appreciate it! Still a bit unsure of which direction to head, but we'll find the right combo yet!


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

The only thing to do is try as many combinations as possible. Look at it as fun research.

If you think patterning a 12 gauge is fun try a 20 gauge. I tried 8 chokes and nearly every shell offering possible to find what was best for two guns. Good news is that I finally did it.

A good place to ask about gun, choke, and shell combinations is the NWTF website in their shotgunning forum.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Got out yesterday to do some patterning. Winchester 1300, 28" barrel, Jellyhead 660 never shot before. New Hi Viz Tri viz sights, modified a tad in that I had to put a higher front site on (used the front site from the universal turkey)

Started with the Win supremes, 3", 1.75 oz #6. Started off good but really fell off the table at 30 yards. About 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 30 yards and shot a tad low (couldn't have been the shooter







)

Then, shot some Hevi 13, 3", 2oz #6. At 30 yards I had 216 pellets in a 10" circle. At 40 yards I had 173 pellets in a 10" circle, 55 in the head and neck (kill zone) Needless to say, I was very satisfied. The Hevi held a much better pattern. 

Here's the 40 yard hit.


----------

